# Farleys Building - Plymouth - September 2008



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 14, 2008)

Ladies & Gentlemen…..

Its been documented before, however I took Mrs Burt, along with Penfold & met up with Sneakk for this one, we wanted a first hand explore before its too late.

So much Ford documents laying around, millions of Farleys tins etc.

Signs that someones living here too, as a newspaper is only 3 weeks old found in the secret room!

Great fun sliding down the chute on our arses, bloody filthy now

​


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 14, 2008)

Nearly forgot this one.... 

Am getting "Arty" now, working out how to use the EOS properly!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 14, 2008)

i first did it at nite, u can get some great shots from up on the roof


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah I bet, perhaps I will at some point 

What a place, I expected it to be really damp & horrible but its not that bad


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 14, 2008)

- its a lot more wrecked than it was early this year- its such an easy site now, so its getting trashed,


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 14, 2008)

That looks great and some really nice pics...

does this one.....






remind anyone of egg and peas ...or is that just me ???


----------



## sneakk (Sep 14, 2008)

Was a good little hunt around this morning. Found a syringe in the hidden room with the jukebox.

It's sad to see how quickly bits have been smashed up and things have changed in comparison with the photos from visits not too long ago.

Here are some rooftop panoramas from my crappy mobile cam.


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 14, 2008)

Well here are my pictures and account of the visit. First, I would like to appologise for the quality of the pictures, for a point and shoot they are not bad... Unfortuantely I must wai until Burt decides to upgrade his camera before I get a decent one 






Empty tins all stacked up, ive never seen so many in my life...





And theres more...





Far more...





Millions infact...















That slide looks like fun but trust me, we tried it later and its filthy!





There was a fire at somepoint on this floor so we decided to carry on up...





What a view, a glimpse of Drakes Island





Leave it to the professionals...





Looking out over Millbay...


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 14, 2008)

There really were some wonderful views...





Especially from the roof top, looking out to Drakes Island, the Sound and Mount Edgecombe...





Again looking towards Mount Edgecombe and the ferry terminal...





Looking over the city centre





The lift building on the rooftop...





So much for summer... that water proves that today was the first dry day in a while...





Looking down th lift shaft... scarey!!
















*ANYONE PLANNING TO EXPLORE WEAR SAFE SHOES AND KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THIS....*






















Well all in all I was amazed at how much was in there!

A brilliant trip although I was quite freaked out by the fact that we found a newpaper only two weeks old in a secret room along with a used needle!

Anyone planning to visit this site, or any other for that matter, please please be careful!

Mrs Burt


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 14, 2008)

Group Shot !!


----------



## sneakk (Sep 14, 2008)

Woop rusty slide of doom crew!


----------



## jock1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

nice explore some great pics.


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 14, 2008)

Excellent stuff! Looking round old places is fun and I'm pleased you enjoyed it.
Looking at all those empty tins I bet it was hard not tripping on them. I can just hear the noise now!
I would be so tempted to let a few loose but that isn't exploring!
Well done and thanks for posting.


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 14, 2008)

What a great place. I wonder how many of those tins are in there? Many great pics especially the numberplates. Great job everyone.


----------



## Scotty (Sep 14, 2008)

welldone lads and lady 

did you find the tins with food in them?


----------



## sneakk (Sep 14, 2008)

No! Where were they! I was looking!


----------



## Scotty (Sep 14, 2008)

sneakk said:


> No! Where were they! I was looking!



you might have skipped the floor, its the one with all the burnt tins and i think they are the only tins the building with tops and bottoms on.

i've been to many times lol


----------



## sneakk (Sep 14, 2008)

aah, yeah the one with all the burnt cans didn't really look like we could get very far without getting injured or all the cans falling down the stairs and making a bloody big racket!


----------



## lycos (Sep 14, 2008)

Good work everyone, yeah you cant be too careful n these places, sharps seem to be cropping up all too often these days, yr gonna have to watch out Burt...seems MrsBurt is getting right into it now! lol, 
keep it up everyone, n take care,
Lycos.


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 15, 2008)

lycos said:


> yr gonna have to watch out Burt...seems MrsBurt is getting right into it now!



I really am! Its amazing, I remember him first suggesting it a couple of years ago as he had been into 28DL but i thought it was too risky... turns out curiosity got the better of me and im really begining to enjoy it.

I have been into photography from a young age but now im really getting far more interested. 

Just need the camera now......


----------



## Scrub2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Good show peeps!

Tis a MEGA shame to see flipping needles in there now!! The building does not deserve that!

Good report though, Farly was my first ever explore


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 15, 2008)

Scrub2000 said:


> Good show peeps!
> 
> Tis a MEGA shame to see flipping needles in there now!! The building does not deserve that!
> 
> Good report though, Farly was my first ever explore




yeah u fuckers did your reccy the same day as i did mine, then the day i was gonna do it there was security about, i got home, put the pc on only to see farleys, millbay REPORT


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 15, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> yeah u fuckers did your reccy the same day as i did mine, then the day i was gonna do it there was security about, i got home, put the pc on only to see farleys, millbay REPORT




Did security happen to be in a blue van? If so they pulled up just as we pulled away... We did make hell of a racket in there - unintentionally of course but it was very hard to walk through a sea of tins and once they start spiraling down the slide they are impossible to stop until they get to the bottom!!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 15, 2008)

i also got seen up there watching the sunset a while back & PNC checked lol, to join the official "we did farleys" club u must all access the site like we did  i wont say too much but it involves squeezing through a tiny hole, high up off the ground, trying to lower you expensive camera to the ground and not smashing it, whilst holding yourself upside down and then sort of throwing youself to the ground about 14 foot, 

to exit, repeat

quite an eventful site early this year!


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 15, 2008)

A few more from me !


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 15, 2008)

great pics, shame those old relay boards have been smashed...


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 15, 2008)

burt did you get my PM m8?


----------



## sneakk (Sep 15, 2008)

Kernow,

Think I can guess where you hung upside down lol. Looks fun if it's where I think it is!


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 15, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> burt did you get my PM m8?



I did bud, thanks for that, thought I sent ya one back but must have gotten sidetracked !


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 15, 2008)

a bit of KEF archive 

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=27108&highlight=farleys


----------



## Scotty (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah, it dont count unless you did it that way. 


the jukebox is a dieing shame, a 1962 continental (How ever you spell it).
i so wanted it to add to my collection, of one. lol


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Scotty said:


> yeah, it dont count unless you did it that way. l



I will be returning my forms blank in that case, F**K THAT YOU CRAZY BARSTEWARS YOUR ALL F**KING NUTZZZZZZ!!


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 16, 2008)

Scotty said:


> yeah, it dont count unless you did it that way.



I dont understand where you mean? Is there another secret room or do you mean the building next door?


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 16, 2008)

I told you I thought it was that mesh up about 10' by the spiral staircase


----------



## randomnut (Sep 17, 2008)

Some great shots there. Always makes me wonder seeing places like that, why they never bother to take their stuff with them? I mean all those tins, surely they could have either used them or sold them for scrap?


----------



## lost (Sep 17, 2008)

I love those old style '3D letter' numberplates.


----------

